# Panzer 18650



## KimH (23/6/14)

I am finally ready to order my first mech mod - after some searching I have settled on the Panzer style 18650) with the Atomic rebuildable atomizer.

Torn between the black and stainless though!!
All the reviews I've watched on you tube have been positive - one reviewer even felt the machining was of a higher standard on the clone as compared to the original 

Any comments, feedback or general advice before I place the order would be graciously appreciated


----------



## Rex_Bael (23/6/14)

If you go for the black one, make sure to find reviews on the one you are buying. There are a couple of the black panzer clones where the threads on the tubes have been sprayed causing massive voltage drop.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (23/6/14)

Maybe @ShaneW can help here. He has a panzer.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (23/6/14)

I have the FT Panzer and it is an amazing mod. Love it. I also have an Atomic RDA on it and it's a match made in heaven. Both clones tho.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KimH (23/6/14)

Thanks for the feedback @Rex_Bael - reading the discussions now on slowtech and I see a few posters have made the same comment. The stainless doesn't appear to have issues.


----------



## KimH (23/6/14)

Looks awesome TylerD.... dunno if I have the patience to wait 4-6 weeks for delivery


----------



## TylerD (23/6/14)

As long as it says "Ships next day or "In stock" you're good. It's when they need to restock when the delivery sucks. My last "in stock" order took 2 weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimH (23/6/14)

Order placed,... now the waiting begins!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ShaneW (23/6/14)

Love my panzer. Also FT clone. I'm just worried about the black one getting scratched, I tend to drop mine often. It has a few scratches but you can't see them because of the silver.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KimH (23/6/14)

What a beaut!
I've opted for the stainless one as well with the atomic clone rda

Now to find kanthal wire locally!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (23/6/14)

Vapemob is in CT and stocks Kanthal.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/6/14)

KimH said:


> What a beaut!
> I've opted for the stainless one as well with the atomic clone rda
> 
> Now to find kanthal wire locally!


Thats the easy bit most of the forum suppliers can hook you up with wick, wire and batteries

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KimH (23/6/14)

Sorted, thanks


----------



## capetocuba (23/6/14)

KimH said:


> What a beaut!
> I've opted for the stainless one as well with the atomic clone rda
> 
> Now to find kanthal wire locally!


Good to see the ladies getting onto these bigger gadgets. I have a few female friends who have been vaping for years who are very reluctant to go from the clearos to this. Good for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale (23/6/14)

I've stuck these together to show sizes, all in 18650 mode, except for the far right which is 18650+kick


Panzer is third from the right
its (left to right), 4nine and a dripper, nemi+3d hybrid, nemi+kf-nano, nemi+full kf3.1, panzer+fogger v3, v3flip+dripper, v3flip+kick+heron

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimH (23/6/14)

Awesome collection you have there @Xhale 
Nice to see a lad from the old homeland here on the forum


----------



## Xhale (23/6/14)

@KimH is more a mess and an addiction than a collection. I need a wider angle shot to fit it all in, this is just what is relevant to this topic. The Panzer is nice, that is my third..the first two I sold on as they werent up to scratch, different sku's, suppliers and so on. The one I have now is ideal and was the cheapest of the bunch ironically.
Ek is van Kempton Park oorspronklik


----------



## KimH (23/6/14)

I hear you on the addiction part... I thought moving over from analog's would just be a case of charging a cigalike battery and topping up juice every so often HAH!

Mooi man,... hoop jy geniet it daar in London 
I personally haven't been back to the UK since we left in '73 - hubby's entire family moved back there a few years ago and they seem happy enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

